# Driedorfer 24h Mountainbike Rennen (Westerwald)



## mäcpomm (2. April 2012)

Wer ist beim 1. Driedorfer 24h Rennen dabei?


----------



## mäcpomm (13. April 2012)

Keiner dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (14. April 2012)

Ich vlt. Entweder allein oder im 2er.


----------



## Forestraider (18. April 2012)

Ich bin dabei,als Enzelstarter,habe nur 5 km bis Driedorf.


----------



## Black_Anodized (18. April 2012)

Ich bin dabei im 2er Team. Wird bestimmt ne knackige Sache.


----------



## mäcpomm (19. April 2012)

Ich habe ein wenig Muffe, 12 Stunden recht heftig bergauf und dann Asphalt wieder runter knallen. Das wir kein Spaß.


----------



## Forestraider (19. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Ich habe ein wenig Muffe, 12 Stunden recht heftig bergauf und dann Asphalt wieder runter knallen. Das wir kein Spaß.



Moin,die Strasse ist der einzige abschnitt,auf dem der Puls etwas runter kommt.;-)


----------



## mäcpomm (19. April 2012)

Genau, und die Beine werden kalt, wenn man sich ausruhen will / muß.
Zum gucken bin ich auf alle Fälle da.


----------



## GGun (14. Mai 2013)

Ein Jahr später und immer noch die gleiche Frage 
Wer ist denn dieses Jahr mit dabei?
2. Driedorfer 24h MTB Rennen
Ich freu' mich jetzt schon riesig zu meinem ersten "Over Night Race"!


----------



## hdamok (16. Mai 2013)

gibts da zufällig Strom vom Veranstalter oder hat jeder einen eigenen Generator mit?

Gruß


----------



## GGun (16. Mai 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> gibts da zufällig Strom vom Veranstalter oder hat jeder einen eigenen Generator mit?
> 
> Gruß



Ich denke das kleine Filmchen zeigt ganz gut die Stimmung vom letzten Jahr!
http://www.driedorf-aktiv.de/streckenfilm/300-mountainbiker/
... und Generatoren sind auch zusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (16. Mai 2013)

GGun schrieb:


> Ich denke das kleine Filmchen zeigt ganz gut die Stimmung vom letzten Jahr!
> http://www.driedorf-aktiv.de/streckenfilm/300-mountainbiker/
> ... und Generatoren sind auch zusehen.



Bedeutet das also, Stromtechnisch ist man Selbstversorger? Ich finde kaum Infos auf der Internetseite. 

BTW. Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## GGun (16. Mai 2013)

Jepp! 
Nehme aber an, du meinst die Streckenbeleuchtung.
In wie weit fürs Fahrerlager Stromanschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen kann ich nicht sagen, glaube aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

schreibe den Organisator mal an. Ist eine nette Truppe, die dir bestimmt schnelle Auskunft geben kann. Letztes Jahr hatten einige Stellplätze Strom, andere nicht. Von daher frag am besten direkt beim Veranstalter.

dann bis dahin


----------



## hdamok (16. Mai 2013)

GGun schrieb:


> Jepp!
> Nehme aber an, du meinst die Streckenbeleuchtung.


Negativ, Strecke darf gern Dunkel bleiben 


Milan Racer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schreibe den Organisator mal an. Ist eine nette Truppe, die dir bestimmt schnelle Auskunft geben kann. Letztes Jahr hatten einige Stellplätze Strom, andere nicht. Von daher frag am besten direkt beim Veranstalter.
> 
> dann bis dahin



Das mach ich doch glatt.


----------



## lonleyrider (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei, das erste mal in driedorf. Ist ja quasi vor meiner Haustür!


----------



## mäcpomm (20. Juni 2013)

Werde so langsam nervös.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir mal Sherlock Holmes Hörbücher auf den MP3 Spieler gezogen...sorgt für Abwechslung in der Nacht!


----------



## BjöRRn (27. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand ob die Zeiten/Runden ins Internet gestellt werden? Oder wie läuft das sonst? Gibts regelmäßige Ausdrucke?


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Juni 2013)

die aktuellen Zwischenstände kannst du im Netz nachgucken. Wird während dem Rennen immer aktualisiert und man weiß wo man steht 

dann bis Samstag


----------



## GGun (28. Juni 2013)

... und jetzt das Beste! 
In der Nacht zum Sonntag soll es aufhören zu regnen!  
Sagt zumindest der Wetterbericht für Driedorf.


----------



## mäcpomm (30. Juni 2013)

Es war mein erstes Mal und es war abgesehen von den 4°C in der Nacht eine ganz feine Sache.


----------



## BjöRRn (30. Juni 2013)

Schönes Rennen.. gemütlich, sehr gut organisiert, mit genug freundlichen Helfern..empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung für Leute, die sich gern quälen

Ich wünsche den Verletzten gute Besserung und hoffe, dass die letzte Verletzung der Veranstaltung doch nochmal gut ausgeht. Hoffe der arme Kerl kann sich hier nach ein paar Wochen melden und Entwarnung geben..


----------



## mit_dem_hai (7. Juli 2013)

Hey BjöRRn, ich habe mich gerade mal angemeldet, weil ich mich irgendwie angesprochen fühle  . Wenn sich später niemand mehr was getan hat, dürfte mein kleiner Unfall der letzte gewesen sein. Ich kann auf jeden Fall zuversichtliche Entwarnung geben. Ich habe zwar noch einige Einschränkungen, werde noch einige Tage in der Klinik bleiben müssen und die vollständige Regeneration könnte bis zu einem Jahr dauern, aber alle sind zuversichtlich, dass nur ein paar Narben an eher untergeordneten Körperteilen bleiben werden. Von daher, riesen Glück im Unglück.
Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Synthetikshirts brennen viel schneller, als man denken würde...


----------



## BjöRRn (8. Juli 2013)

mit_dem_hai schrieb:


> Hey BjöRRn, ich habe mich gerade mal angemeldet, weil ich mich irgendwie angesprochen fühle  . Wenn sich später niemand mehr was getan hat, dürfte mein kleiner Unfall der letzte gewesen sein. Ich kann auf jeden Fall zuversichtliche Entwarnung geben. Ich habe zwar noch einige Einschränkungen, werde noch einige Tage in der Klinik bleiben müssen und die vollständige Regeneration könnte bis zu einem Jahr dauern, aber alle sind zuversichtlich, dass nur ein paar Narben an eher untergeordneten Körperteilen bleiben werden. Von daher, riesen Glück im Unglück.
> Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Synthetikshirts brennen viel schneller, als man denken würde...




Schön, dass Du Dich meldest.. Falls Du Dich erinnerst, Du hast auf meinem Bein gelegen kurz bevor der Notarzt kam. Wir haben schon befürchtet, dass es doch eher schlimmer ist, da der Heli noch ziemlich lange da rum stand bevor er Dich in die Klinik geflogen hat.

Weißt Du mittlerweile, wie das passieren konnte?


----------



## mäcpomm (8. Juli 2013)

Schön zu hören / lesen.
Gute Besserung.


----------

